
Ask HN: How do you take notes in life and work? - jotjotzzz
I am curious as to your approach to taking great notes at work (e.g., during meetings) and in life in general. Are there efficient or great methods that worked really well for you? How do you organize your notes? Also, do you use a paper notebook, iPad, or laptop or a combination of either?
======
brettkromkamp
I use my own tool that I developed specifically for the purpose of note-taking
combined with knowledge management. The tool, called Contextualise, is open
source:
[https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise)

------
kaazhan
For me it really depends on what I do want to do from my notes. Usually, if my
notes are personal, if i do not want to read it later (ex: taking notes to
stay focus), if my notes have to be avaliable anytime or if it's more
convinient, i take my notes on paper. On my computer, I only take notes for
"serious" texts I want to write. There is no easy way to mix text and drawings
on computer, it's always longer than going with pen&paper.

